# I expected our pup to be larger....



## TheBoldBear (Oct 18, 2021)

Hi everyone, 

I've been lurking for a couple of months, but this is my first proper post. My pup came from a reputable breeder, and both parents were quite large. However, our girl is 6 months and weighs about 15Kg. According to the growth charts I've seen, she should be about 90% grown by now, but she's a lot smaller than her parents. Vet has said she's perfectly healthy. I expected her to be bigger than she is at this age. Is this a normal size for a female standard poodle? 

TBB


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Pups can vary from their parents in size, regardless of gender. If you search the archives, you'll find lots of posts like yours, about dogs going oversized or undersized, and the owners either delighted or having difficulty adjusting their expectations. Many spoo owners come to prefer a dog about 18-20 kg (40-45 lbs), and it sounds like Lexie will be in the ballpark. A wonderful size, IMO. Congratulations!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

She'll likely be on the smaller side. At 8 months Elroy is 55 lbs and his litter mate sister, Grazie, is 35 lbs. Not sure about the rest of the siblings (9 total), but I'm thinking we got the biggest and smallest of the bunch! Dam was 50, sire 55.


----------



## TheBoldBear (Oct 18, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> She'll likely be on the smaller side. At 8 months Elroy is 55 lbs and his litter mate sister, Grazie, is 35 lbs. Not sure about the rest of the siblings (9 total), but I'm thinking we got the biggest and smallest of the bunch! Dam was 50, sire 55.


The breeder said she was the smallest of a litter of 15! I didn't know it was possible to have litters that large.


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

Puppy will continue to gain weight and fill out for a good long while yet. The most DRAMATIC growth is usually within the first 6-8 months, but there's still growing to be done after that. You may wind up surprised in another 6 months.

Dublin was in the 30-35 pound range until he was around a year, year and a half old. He didn't reach 40 pounds until 2 years and his max (43 pounds) until 2.5 years. Right now, my 5 month old pup, is 30 pounds which... is huge compared to Dublin at that age. We'll see how big he gets. 

Remember that genetics can always throw you for a loop - looking at the parents is one way to GUESS end height/weight but is by no means a 100% guarantee. Puppy could inherit size from past generations. Have you reached out to the breeder? Asked about previous generations, or even about your pups siblings and how they're doing?

I would say that if the vet isn't concerned, i wouldn't be. Give puppy more time to grow. It will still happen. If not, then as long as puppy is healthy and happy you may just wind up with a petite poodle.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I wouldn't say it's unusual for a female poodle, especially from show lines, to mature at 35 to 40 pounds. She sounds like she is on target for at least that size.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm thinking that in his litter of 15, Lexie was simply the runt. Personally I never met a runt I didn't like 😀 and since the vet said no worries, well, no worries!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think your baby girl sounds like she is on track to be a nice size. My girl Lily finished and has maintained he weight at about 36-37 pounds for 12 years now (she is 13 years old). It is easy for me to pick her up onto the grooming table. Javelin hovers up and down between 49 and 54 pounds. It is hard for me to pick him up onto the table so I bought step and am still training him to go up and dwn safely on his own.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Vita said:


> I'm thinking that in his litter of 15, Lexie was simply the runt. Personally I never met a runt I didn't like 😀 and since the vet said no worries, well, no worries!


You'd be surprised. Annie was the smallest of her litter of 12 at birth, and ended up as one of the largest females. Her litter ranged from around 45-80+ pounds! Her sisters, quite a bit larger at birth, ended up smaller and shorter than her! Birth weight and final weight don't seem to be well correlated.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Her vertical height is probably slowing down. Your baby will start to fill out muscle wise like a human teenager would once as her body continues to physically mature, hormone wise.

I was expecting Basil (Female, spoo) to be closer to 22.67kg but she's ~18.14kg and 19 kg on a _good day_. It's a blessing in disguise type of situation.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Copied from a recent thread:


From a member in an older thread

_For comparison, here are puppy weights for my Cammie (a small female - 35 pounds as an adult) and Sam (an average sized male - 50 pounds as an adult)

Cammie weight

10 weeks: 7 lbs
11 weeks: 8 lbs
12 weeks: 10 lbs
3 months: 10 lbs, 13 in
4 months: 17 lbs, 16 in 49% of adult weight.
5 months: 21 lbs, 18 in
6 months: 26 lbs, 19 in 74% of adult weight
8 months: 32 lbs, 20 in 91% of adult weight
9 months: 32 lbs, 21 in
12 months: 35 lbs, 21 in
18 months: 35 lbs, 21.5 in

Sam weight

4 weeks: 5.3 lbs
6 weeks: 7.6 lbs
8 weeks: 11.0 lbs
9 weeks: 12.3 lbs
10 weeks: 15.0 lbs
12 weeks: 18.3 lbs
4 months: 26 lbs 51% of adult weight
5 months: 32 lbs
6 months: 39 lbs 76% of adult weight
8 months: 43 lbs 84% of adult weight
12 months: 49 lbs
18 months: 51 lbs_

-------------

An average growth chart

*HEIGHT CHART FOR STANDARD POODLES*


*AGE IN MONTHS**HEIGHT IN INCHES**8 WEEKS**12 - 13 INCHES**3 MONTHS**14 INCHES**4 MONTHS**18-19 INCHES**6 MONTHS**21+ INCHES**FULL GROWN (USUALLY 24 MONTHS)**24-27 INCHES*

*Standard poodles can take up to 2 years to finish growing and filling out.*


and another











----------

You still have growth ahead 

The recent thread this is pulled from had an update today. The growth from 10-1-21 to today isn't specified but is noticeable.


----------



## TheBoldBear (Oct 18, 2021)

Everyone keeps telling me she's going to be huge. It doesn't seem that way to me, especially given the info above. I hardly see any spoos where I live, so not much for comparison.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

What do you mean by 'a lot smaller than her parents'? Are you looking at weight or height, and do you know what the parents were?
Most people consider my boy Raffi to be very large, and are shocked at his weight of 'only' 55lbs. I don't know how tall his parents are but I'm pretty sure he is taller, even though his weight is the same as them.
I know that he definitely added significant height between 6-9 months.


----------



## TheBoldBear (Oct 18, 2021)

Starvt said:


> What do you mean by 'a lot smaller than her parents'? Are you looking at weight or height, and do you know what the parents were?
> Most people consider my boy Raffi to be very large, and are shocked at his weight of 'only' 55lbs. I don't know how tall his parents are but I'm pretty sure he is taller, even though his weight is the same as them.
> I know that he definitely added significant height between 6-9 months.


I don't know the parents stats, but was assessing it by eye. The parents were both large from what I could tell (height wise... I don't know the weight). Perhaps I'd be surprised if I knew the parents details.


----------

